# 5/16" bits



## Bubbah (Apr 15, 2018)

I have never used a router, but I have been reading and watching videos. Obviously, I was not watching all that I needed. Without going into all the details. I purchased a used router for $50 to practice with before purchasing a more expensive one. I bought a Shop Source that requires 5/16" bits. Can't find any to purchase. I don't want to sell it and stick another unsuspecting buyer. Is there any way I can get bits? Any suggestion are appreciated.:sad::crying:

Thanks,
Bob


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Hey, Bubbah; welcome!
You are talking about the shank of the bit, not the cutter diameter aren't you?
Why do you think it needs a 5/16" shank? (For you metric folk that's a 1/16" _over_ 1/4" and 1/16" _under_ 3/8".
It's not a metric size either.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Hi Bob and welcome. I couldn't find it in a straight bit but I found it in a spiral. Other makes may have it. https://www.whitesiderouterbits.com/collections/up-cut-spirals/products/ru3100 It can be hard to find collets that size but you can get bushings that fit into a standard 1/2" collet. Bushing Adapters - Lee Valley Tools As you see in the Lee Valley link, the 5/16 bushing is very close to the same size as an 8 mm shank router bit so an 8 mm bit is also an option.


----------



## Bubbah (Apr 15, 2018)

Thanks! On the router itself, it is printed 5/16" Electric Variable Drive Plunger Router. I purchased a 1/4" shank, 3/8" straight bit, and the collet will not tighten on it.

Bob


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Bob I'm suspecting that you may not be in North America. This is why we need members to fill out their personal profile because not being in NA makes a big difference in what we suggest to you. I'm guessing that that may be an 8mm collet which is common on European routers. I heard talk at one time that 1/4" shank bits were going to be gradually phased out here but it hasn't happened yet.


----------



## Bubbah (Apr 15, 2018)

Actually, I live in Eastern North Carolina... Thanks...


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Bubbah said:


> Actually, I live in Eastern North Carolina... Thanks...


What router and model did you purchase then out of curiosity?


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

This is probably the router he has.


----------



## Job and Knock (Dec 18, 2016)

In which case the collet is 8mm and not 5/16in. Cutter shank sizes in Europe are 6, 8, 10 and 12mm with 6, 8 an 12mm being the most common. in the UK the sizes are 1/4in (6.35mm), 8mm and 1/2in (12.7mm) as opposed to the American sizes of 1/4in (6.35mm), 3/8in (9.53mm - getting rare) and 1/2in (12.7mm). What's the betting that the router in question was supplied with UK or European size collets and that someone has "helpfully" translated 8mm to "5/16in" for the USA market?


----------



## Mycrossover (Dec 29, 2017)

Job and Knock said:


> In which case the collet is 8mm and not 5/16in. Cutter shank sizes in Europe are 6, 8, 10 and 12mm with 6, 8 an 12mm being the most common. in the UK the sizes are 1/4in (6.35mm), 8mm and 1/2in (12.7mm) as opposed to the American sizes of 1/4in (6.35mm), 3/8in (9.53mm - getting rare) and 1/2in (12.7mm). What's the betting that the router in question was supplied with UK or European size collets and that someone has "helpfully" translated 8mm to "5/16in" for the USA market?


I'll bet you are right. Amana makes an 8mm to 1/4" collet reducer adapter, on ebay for under 8 bucks. That is a really thin wall, .825mm. It looks thicker in the picture.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## radios (Sep 30, 2009)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> Bob I'm suspecting that you may not be in North America. This is why we need members to fill out their personal profile because not being in NA makes a big difference in what we suggest to you. I'm guessing that that may be an 8mm collet which is common on European routers. I heard talk at one time that 1/4" shank bits were going to be gradually phased out here but it hasn't happened yet.


I'm surprised Moderators here don't have access to IP addresses, I was a Moderator on another site, and member's IP addresses always appeared under the users member name. but I'll say that the OP should get a 1/4" collet rather than bother with an unsafe, and very thin, bushing only a few thousandths thick!..


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

We do, I just don’t often bother looking at them. 

I once thought the same thing about 1/2 to 12mm but both Elaire and Musclechuck make them and both companies produce high quality products, so it can be done.


----------



## Mycrossover (Dec 29, 2017)

radios said:


> I'm surprised Moderators here don't have access to IP addresses, I was a Moderator on another site, and member's IP addresses always appeared under the users member name. but I'll say that the OP should get a 1/4" collet rather than bother with an unsafe, and very thin, bushing only a few thousandths thick!..


Where is he going to get a 1/4" collet for some brand X router? I see no problem with a thin adapter. It is under no stress. People shim shafts all the time and handle a lot more power. Of course if you can tell the OP where to get a 1/4" collet, that would be helpful. Amana, the people that make the adapter is a well established bit and router accessory company and I am sure they would not sell it if they thought it was hazardous.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------

